# Cost of hay



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

What would you pay for a 4th cutting alfalfa 75 lb bale?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Around here hay goes for $15-$20 for a 150 lbs of premium hay. What does the fourth cutting look like? I know about first and second, but not what a fourth is like. Also, is it dried well? Still aromatic and green? Weed free? If it’s a good cut that was dried well, smells and tastes beautifully, not stemy, I would consider $8-$10.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Chelsey said:


> Around here hay goes for $15-$20 for a 150 lbs of premium hay. What does the fourth cutting look like? I know about first and second, but not what a fourth is like. Also, is it dried well? Still aromatic and green? Weed free? If it's a good cut that was dried well, smells and tastes beautifully, not stemy, I would consider $8-$10.


I think it is good quality. I will be picking some bales up today for $10 a bale. I was just surprised that it is over twice the price of the what I normally get. I normally buy a 1800 lb bale for $100.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't a bad price for quality 4th cutting alfalfa hay. But it depends on your area.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Those prices are crazy! Buy everything you can! Fill your barn!! 

We are paying $160 for 800lb square bales  Alfalfa is even higher, about $21 for 50lb bales.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> That isn't a bad price for quality 4th cutting alfalfa hay. But it depends on your area.


I am out here in the sand hills of NE Colorado and we are surrounded by corn and organic alfalfa.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Those prices are crazy! Buy everything you can! Fill your barn!!
> 
> We are paying $160 for 800lb square bales  Alfalfa is even higher, about $21 for 50lb bales.


 That is expensive! Where do you live?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> I think it is good quality. I will be picking some bales up today for $10 a bale. I was just surprised that it is over twice the price of the what I normally get. I normally buy a 1800 lb bale for $100.


Oh wow! I get a 800 lb bale for that price!


Goat Whisperer said:


> Those prices are crazy! Buy everything you can! Fill your barn!!
> 
> We are paying $160 for 800lb square bales  Alfalfa is even higher, about $21 for 50lb bales.


oh goodness! I don't feel so bad about my hay prices now!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

KST Goat Farm said:


> That is expensive! Where do you live?


North Carolina. It's crazy this year!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...There are places where you can get a fourth cut???? We live in Maine and it's considered a good year when we actually get a second cut. Of course, I'm just talking grass hay. The only place I see alfalfa is at Tractor Supply. It's very expensive there so we use the pellets instead.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> Wow...There are places where you can get a fourth cut???? We live in Maine and it's considered a good year when we actually get a second cut. Of course, I'm just talking grass hay. The only place I see alfalfa is at Tractor Supply. It's very expensive there so we use the pellets instead.


The farmers around here who grow alfalfa almost always get a 4th cutting and sometimes get a 5th cutting depending on the weather.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Those are insane prices! I paid $4 a bale for an alfalfa/grass mix last time I bought hay, and that is expensive for us. But I'm also surrounded by farmers.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Oliveoil said:


> Those are insane prices! I paid $4 a bale for an alfalfa/grass mix last time I bought hay, and that is expensive for us. But I'm also surrounded by farmers.


WOW! You are also in WI. Its a LOT cheaper to grow hay there.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Alfalfa is even higher, about $21 for 50lb bales.


same for me, my alfalfa is about $16 per bale


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh $21 for 50#!! The feed store is $16-17 for 90-100 pounds. I’m lucky and buy at cost for $11, sometimes they are 90# sometimes 120, I’m going to assume because I can hardly move them lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Gosh $21 for 50#!! The feed store is $16-17 for 90-100 pounds. I'm lucky and buy at cost for $11, sometimes they are 90# sometimes 120, I'm going to assume because I can hardly move them lol


mg:

Hay has just outrageous here this last year. Our hay guy gets hay shipped in from all over the US and Canada. I've been keeping my eye open for other sources. Not much luck


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I hear ya! One year on a bad drought hay was almost $20 a bale, it was something like $25 down south. The only thing that saved me that year was someone didn’t spray their field and it had so many weeds in it. He was just going to disk it under and my dad said no my daughter has goats. So I just paid fuel and string price and got it for $6. I ended up with a whole truck load, and it was pure luck


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> No I hear ya! One year on a bad drought hay was almost $20 a bale, it was something like $25 down south. The only thing that saved me that year was someone didn't spray their field and it had so many weeds in it. He was just going to disk it under and my dad said no my daughter has goats. So I just paid fuel and string price and got it for $6. I ended up with a whole truck load, and it was pure luck


That's a steal! Glad it worked out!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Those prices are crazy! Buy everything you can! Fill your barn!!
> 
> We are paying $160 for 800lb square bales  Alfalfa is even higher, about $21 for 50lb bales.


Hahaha that is what i was thinkin.... esp for alfalfa! If she was not so far away you and i would be goin on a road trip! Lol. Do ya'll have a place to store rounds?....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Hahaha that is what i was thinkin.... esp for alfalfa! If she was not so far away you and i would be goin on a road trip! Lol. Do ya'll have a place to store rounds?....


Don't have a way to get rounds 

Our old hay guy would bring them to us, we'd put them on pallets and tarp. 
The last few year have been rough, he has to keep everything for his livestock 

If you decide on the road trip let me know. This is getting crazy! I'm trying to reach out to other hay dealers. Just hard because so many have wonderful "horse quality" hay but when you see it...it's crap


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hay crops have become unsustainable in the USA. It will only become worse as more and more farmers are unable to break even or deal with the changes in weather. 
We should pull this thread back up in 3 to 5 years and drool over $20 a bale hay lol.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Don't have a way to get rounds
> 
> Our old hay guy would bring them to us, we'd put them on pallets and tarp.
> The last few year have been rough, he has to keep everything for his livestock
> ...


If wisconsin was not so far away we would both be in the truck tomorrow lady! Lol.

I will ask paul to talk to another friend of ours.... i think he might do both but not sure. If you find good hay for ya'll we DO have a nice trailer that could do three rounds i am pretty sure. And a truck that will pull it too. We do not mind on bit a road trip for you! Esp to save dollars. The one friend of ours will sell to us but he is also afraid of the winter too. :/. But another guy does a lot of hay and he got rid of most of his cows thos year. . So we will ask!

And. I am sorry @KST Goat Farm for hijaking your thread a lil bit here!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> If wisconsin was not so far away we would both be in the truck tomorrow lady! Lol.
> 
> I will ask paul to talk to another friend of ours.... i think he might do both but not sure. If you find good hay for ya'll we DO have a nice trailer that could do three rounds i am pretty sure. And a truck that will pull it too. We do not mind on bit a road trip for you! Esp to save dollars. The one friend of ours will sell to us but he is also afraid of the winter too. :/. But another guy does a lot of hay and he got rid of most of his cows thos year. . So we will ask!
> 
> And. I am sorry @KST Goat Farm for hijaking your thread a lil bit here!


Awesome, thank you! I'll keep you posted if I find anything


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Here in Montana cow hay $8.00
Dairy hay $10.00


----------

